# What were you known for in school?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Just for fun if anything

I would say the quiet one who supported Bolton


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmmm. I don't know. The only people who ever really noticed me were bullies I think. 

When I was in a school with a small class size I was probably known as the one who always went to the bathroom and stayed there until the teacher came looked for him. Sometimes I'd ask to go to the bathroom and go other places in the building. Storage rooms, furnace rooms and so forth. Anything to get away from everything.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Being pixelated background filler doing one repetitive motion, like in a 90's videogame.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

When I was young - the cheeky little one getting into fights and chasing the girls. At high school the kid that studied all the time and was at the top of the class. (until I left that is)


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

probably mute, weird, bad hair. I dont think mental health was on anyones radar except for the obvious extreme cases and in a must avoid kind of way.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Not talking and being weird. The person to pick on. 

Sad how people abuse people who are different and have mental health issues


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

andy1984 said:


> I dont think mental health was on anyones radar except for the obvious extreme cases and in a must avoid kind of way.


 The world might have been better off if the medical community didn't start turning every inconvenient personality trait into a disorder. It would have probably been more constructive to change society so people like us fit better than to blame us for not fitting into a rigid structure that is built from the ground up to exclude us unless we can find a way to force ourselves into the right shape.

So if you don't fit, you have to have a "disorder" so that no one has to admit that there's something wrong with the way things work if the slightest personality quirks can throw everything off balance.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think from kindergarten to 3rd grade I was known for being super quiet and making faces. Making faces did not help the situation.

I've also heard in my adult life that I apparently always wear the same thing. Not entirely true but let's say I do have a rather limited wardrobe compared to other women. Kind of have a uniform so to speak.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I was mostly invisible I think. To those I wasn't invisible to, or on occasions I wasn't, I'd get comments ranging from lesbian (because social anxiety must = lesbian,) devil worshipper, shy/quiet, drug addict. Was compared to Samara Morgan and Wednesday Addams, inquiries as to whether I was autistic, and one time some guy actively dissuaded their friend from talking to me because I was weird. Also got comments a few times on how little I looked after my hair at the time because it was long and I didn't. One time some guy joked after reading my tarot cards (that was something he was into,) that I was going to destroy everyone. 

People definitely picked up on the stuff I have in common with serial killers and other outcasts of society long before I did, which is freaky. I remember as a child when I was obsessed with the cartoon Beetlejuice my aunt thought that was weird because she'd only seen the adult film and found him creepy (I honestly don't remember enough of the cartoon now to say how similar it is.) I was always into weird dark stuff, though it didn't really kick off until my teen years because it was always age appropriate. As a child it was mostly banal stuff I was into like the video game Medievil, Sabrina from Pokemon and the ghost/psychic Pokemon (edit: also thinking about it the other Sabrina huh what is it about that name that makes people pick it for magical characters lol,) cutesy witch stuff, goosebumps books, and Beetlejuice. Baby-goth stuff I guess you could say. Children were never aware though, that's the only memory before older childhood/early puberty I have of people picking up that I was weird in that way, lots of people noticed I was shy though and I attracted the interests of an abusive girl pretty early on.

I'd also get a lot of people thinking I was cute/childish and that sort of thing, and insults about my height and being short, so that explains a lot about adult me and my complexes really. That weird contrast between people thinking you're cute and people thinking you're sinister/creepy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I think from kindergarten to 3rd grade I was known for being super quiet and making faces. Making faces did not help the situation.


 Like clowning around faces or unintentional?



> I've also heard in my adult life that I apparently always wear the same thing. Not entirely true but let's say I do have a rather limited wardrobe compared to other women. Kind of have a uniform so to speak.


 I do this. I totally do this. I wear exactly the same clothes everywhere I go. Which normally isn't a problem except when I go to the same store every time and I see the same people and they see me and recognize me. :lol


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Never talking to anyone.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

My Egyptian inspired eyeliner


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Not a good reputation since I spent most time alone. I was a target for the alpha types since I was always the fat kid with low self esteem. Also known as quiet, metalhead, loser, playing sports, being weird and creepy.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

All these posts are so sad


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

In elementary school I was known for getting good grades. In middle school I was known for hanging out with the nerdy weebish types and thus considered one of them. In high school I think I started to fit in more I wasn't getting bullied as much, I was probably known for being the edgy kid who wore too much black and thought their "superior" music taste made them the coolest


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Alot of teachers noticed my writing and would tell me that I write very well. My creative writing teacher in 6th grade loved it so much that I became her favorite student and she would always look forward to reading what I wrote, leaving really nice comments on it and everything. :blush I had another teacher constantly tell me how hard I worked in his class. Other than that, I was pretty under the radar. My grades were always very mediocre at best and my presence didn't stand out to most teachers (unless it was in a bad way).


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

In Germany I felt like an outcast cause I wasn't from the country and hung out with an Iraqi guy, even some of the teachers didn't like me. But when I came to Australia that changed and I became one of the popular kids. I was known for being funny and the cool but intelligent guy.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

Primary School - quiet uncool nerdy kid.
High School - Tall dude and people asked me for physics help for some reason...
University - Loner I guess?


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Extremely bad grammar, extremely bad at spelling, extremely bad at math, special education, getting left back twice, being slow in the brain, receiving personal attacks from teachers and classmates, neglected, harassed, lied to, socially incompetent, and getting suspended.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Having really long hair, dressing weird, and being a f**. Most people hated me, especially because I stood up for myself, but I did have a few friends. One of my teachers dressed up like me for Halloween. It wasn't a very big school so everyone knew who I was.


----------



## megatheriidae (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't think I was known for anything by most people. And by the people who did know me... I don't know. Quiet, nice. Embarrassing hair. Being a waste of cuteness, perhaps, since I have many features people think of as cute but mostly neglected to dress or act feminine. Not much to sink their teeth into, really.

Since the idea of me was pretty much killed at the end of middle school, most people's thoughts about me, if they had any at all, were probably just in reminiscence. They would say to me, "Hah, you used to hang out with [name of my childhood friend with whom no sane person would want to be associated], right? You used to have a crush on him, right? (I didn't.) And, "Yeah, I knew [my name], we were best friends in middle school, I miss her sometimes!"

Or I would be with one of my longtime friends who also happened to be very popular, and people would know my name just because I was with her often enough. So... yeah. Riding on the names of the few friends I had who were always more well-known than me. But I didn't even see them very often. I was always drifting, known by some odd person here and there, and mostly alone, so there wasn't much way for people to get a grip on me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh that reminds me I was also often mentioned in relation to my brother who was infamous for being very weird and loud (he has anxiety issues too but they're specific to certain situations.) People would express sympathy for me sometimes, which I never understood because we've always been pretty close. Or generally be shocked by our being related because we came across weird in very different ways.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Very sweet/kind, christian, quiet, beautiful, intelligent. I was well liked, had friends, but I was suicidal most of the time so that was great. I was well liked because I was already so adept at putting on the bubbly, positive mask and smiling and acting for pple while completely disregarding everything I felt inside.

Edit- I'd give anything to go back there and give that sad child some guidance. Surrounded by everyone, completely lonely and world weary. So sad.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

SparklingWater said:


> Very sweet/kind, christian, quiet, beautiful, intelligent. I was well liked, had friends, but I was suicidal most of the time so that was great. I was well liked because *I was already so adept at putting on the bubbly, positive mask and smiling and acting for pple while completely disregarding everything I felt inside.*
> 
> Edit- I'd give anything to go back there and give that sad child some guidance. Surrounded by everyone, completely lonely and world weary. So sad.


Do you still do this? I do. No-one usually knows what I'm feeling - I'm very good at covering everything up too.

It's terrible because then people don't believe me when I try to tell one of them what I'm really like. Only my wife really knows - because she's seen it first hand. Come to pick me up after I've been kicked out the psych ward or something charming like that.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

harrison said:


> Do you still do this? I do. No-one usually knows what I'm feeling - I'm very good at covering everything up too.
> 
> It's terrible because then people don't believe me when I try to tell one of them what I'm really like. Only my wife really knows - because she's seen it first hand. Come to pick me up after I've been kicked out the psych ward or something charming like that.


Yup it's my greatest struggle. How to authentically express who I really am without going into mask mode/false self. For me it's actually a form of dissociation (trauma coping mechanism.) I internally shut down what's going on and just go on autopilot/finely honed mask/pple pleasing/performance mode. Trying to connect to my real internal experience while around pple is my ****ing white whale. Like everything in therapy revolves around that. Convincing myself there's no threat and it's ok to stay present and just be. Anywho, yea

Kesker's latest post in the blog section of the forum somewhat addresses something similar to this (I'm not saying he's having the same internal experience I am, btw. But externally it describes a similar thing.) Sorry if this got all confusing lol.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

SparklingWater said:


> Yup it's my greatest struggle. How to authentically express who I really am without going into mask mode/false self. For me it's actually a form of dissociation (trauma coping mechanism.) I internally shut down what's going on and just go on autopilot/finely honed mask/pple pleasing/performance mode. Trying to connect to my real internal experience while around pple is my ****ing white whale. Like everything in therapy revolves around that. Convincing myself there's no threat and it's ok to stay present and just be. Anywho, yea
> 
> Kesker's latest post in the blog section of the forum somewhat addresses something similar to this (I'm not saying he's having the same internal experience I am, btw. But externally it describes a similar thing.) *Sorry if this got all confusing lol.*


No I think I understand what you're saying. Sorry if I was a bit personal btw.

I think I just do it out of fear - I don't want them to see me as weak or vulnerable, especially other men. Because I don't think they'll understand. But I do it with women too. No-one wants to appear "weak" or afraid.

Personally I'd rather be seen as "crazy" than that. In a sense it was almost a relief when I was diagnosed as bipolar about 8 or 9 years ago. It was like I had that now to hide behind, instead of just the anxiety.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I was very good at art, top marks mostly, was good in defence at soccer, average to low performance otherwise, had dorky glasses, dorky hair, was small for age, but I mostly tagged along with a few popular kids for some reason, managed ok till severe bullying started around age 13-14, then just bailed out.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

_Primary School:_ Quiet, Frequent compliments on my hair, Sucked at team sports & harrassed because of that; Bullied, Loner
_Secondary School:_ Good grades, Quiet, Weirdo, Loner with many acquaintances, Bullied during the first 2 years
_Uni:_ Good grades, Hermit, Labeled as "always disappearing or presumed dead", Awkward
_Graduate School:_ Aloof, No one really knew me, Excluded, Overlooked, The one who initiated/planned most of the group projects (this one honestly surprised me)

I honestly don't know which one of these were worse. The only good thing about grad school was that it was my first taste of intense independence and located in a way better area that was 16 hours away from here.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Went to school in small rural district in the middle of the corn fields of Iowa. Acted out in class a lot in elementary school. Also, the teacher would go after me but not others that were acting out. Always grabbing me by the arm dragging me to the Principal office. I was also bored with school. Other kids taunted me. Got sent to school in another town after 4th grade to special ed during 5-8th grade. Then unfortunately this school merged with my old school when I started High-school. The kids from the old school talked crapped about me. Then others started bullying me. Not physical bullying but mental bullying(spreading false rumors, calling me names like retard) I am no dummy. I earned decent grades in college.So pretty much I kept my head down and minded my own business. Make sure not to stand out. I developed panic disorder Junior year. Had a panic attack on a field trip in a restaurant. In college I was a commuter student. I just went to class and came home. Didn't spend time on campus after classes. Just got in my car and went home. I did socialize with others but just in school. Never hung out with anyone outside the school.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Who?


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

In highschool I was called a fast walker and the guys were jealous of my accent since they seemed to think that made me irresistible to the ladies. I did have a nickname everyone called me as well since they could not remember my last name.


----------



## Rumplesty (Aug 6, 2019)

Ehh don't know and don't care at this point.

Unless you talked to me directly I can careless. Most people are weirdos who pick apart others so they can make themselves seem normal and fit in with others who probably talk about them behind their backs.


----------

